
Linux Weekly News (1998) - kick
http://lwn.net/1998/0129/
======
nineteen999
> Numerous people are trying to track down the problems with gcc 2.8.0 and the
> kernel. The problem seems to be an obscure, optimization-related thing. For
> now, compile kernels with a 2.7.2 release of gcc, or use egcs.

That brings back memories. I think the kernel didn't compile correctly with
gcc again until at least 2.95.2 or 2.95.3?

~~~
akkartik
At which point egcs _was_ gcc.

~~~
nineteen999
You are absolutely right.

[https://slashdot.org/story/99/04/20/1453234/egcs-to-
become-g...](https://slashdot.org/story/99/04/20/1453234/egcs-to-become-gcc)

The funny thing was, gcc 2.95.3 (being mostly egcs as you point out) was more
stable than both previous versions of egcs and gcc. I distinctly remember gcc
2.8 having problems with the kernel, and egcs having problems with various
userland stuff (mostly GNOME). Having to deal with two compiler forks each
with their showstopper bugs seemed to go away rather markedly with 2.95.3.

EDIT: found a discussion which covers the idea that it was code in both the
kernel/userspace which relied on UB or bugs of gcc 2.7.x

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.os.linux.develo...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.os.linux.development.system/lqaFc2jAKPE%5B1-25%5D)

------
rwmj
Still the essential publication if you want to follow Linux kernel and other
open source upstream development.

~~~
smitty1e
LWN and HN are the peanut butter and chocolate of technical content on the
'net.

~~~
koolba
I’d say LWN is more like Nutella whereas HN is a Kinder Surprise.

------
Fnoord
Debian 2.0, that reminds me of the tragedy surrounding Debian's founder, Ian
Murdock.

